

Sneakers - movie about pen testing, crypto/nsa, espionage, and deception (1992) - WestCoastJustin
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105435/

======
ColinWright
One of the things that's unnoticed by all but true geeks is that when two of
the protagonists sit and have a chat, they're actually sitting on a Cray Y-MP.
And it's never mentioned.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Yeah, I just checked the movie, at 1h:03m, they are indeed sitting on it, I
snapped a screenshot @
[http://i.imgur.com/xb8E2zn.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/xb8E2zn.jpg)

------
WestCoastJustin
Just watched this movie and thought I would share it with HN. Talks about pen
testing, computers, crypto/nsa, espionage, and hacking back in the day ;)

------
entelarust
My fav movie

